# Short E-8 Project



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I had this in before the change, so will re-word it some. You may recall Marty's cutting of an E-8 nose off to make a B unit. Well, we worked out a trade and I got the nose for the nose off my FA-1(he's doing a turbine project).  I like the looks of the E-8 but they are about as long as my short streamliner cars I made years ago.  This gives me the streamliner loco(don't say it!) look that I want but on a short loco and I'm having fun, isn't that what this is all about?  
    Tried to match the paint color of my old cars, but they had faded some, so could not use the original sign paint, I found a fairly close match in a spray can. I think, once I do the gray roofs of the locos and coaches the same, it will tie them together real well.  I did not want to repaint the coaches at this time, too many windows to mask off! II did decide to take the yellow on the nose down over the where the real 8 was gray, I like that look better and omitted the green paint area also, don't care for it at all. My wife will cut new lettering for the 8 and the FA-1B unit. They will have the round windows of the 8 simulated by black vinyl circles with a aluminum  vinyl frame.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry it does look good. Now you have to finish the rest of your projects. You will need to find an engineer for it.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
You did a great job on the patch.  I can't wait to see the finished project. 
Why not make portholes aby drilling an appropriate sized hole and either using Aristo porthole glass, or simply a piece of clear packaging plastic?
JimC.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Still an ugly loco of unknown parentage. Nice job Jerry  
By the way - I'm following your lead and got all the parts together for a couple of egg coaches (in Pennsy livery, of course).

-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
Ron-I have an engineer, was the one I made for my FA-1, it was an REA and did not have one. 
Jim-I tired drilling holes, did a 1/4" then tried a half, but it broke a big hole, so filled in all the 1/4" holes and came up with plan B. 
Brian-Glad I inspired you to the eggliner coaches, they are fun! I know the shot 8 is odd, but it gives me a short streamliner with the look I wanted. The 
FA-1 just was NOT the type that pulled the UP trains I rode on. This is shorter than my homemade cars(see my web site). 
Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The short FA-8 project is about done. Invlolved a LOT more than I thought, ended up repainting my 3 coaches also. My wife Sylvia cut the lettering(she used to have a sign business).  Here's some pix of it and my dome car(scratch built).


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a shot of all 3 coaches and the A & B together. Someday, maybe,  I'll make a baggage car!   Jerry


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry.. Me Likey...


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellant Jerry. Bout time for video of it running


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good, Jerry  . It will keep those train buffs scratching their heads  .

-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
Well Ron, it's 13 outside with 25 mph winds. DON'T think I'll be running any trains for awhile! 

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Woow, it did turn out good. 
hope you bring it to run in Sept.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty, 
Any idea of the voltage requirement for the front lights on the E-8? 6 volts lights it up okay, but seems a bit dim, but I was afraid to go up to 9 volts. Anyone have any idea? Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
It might be easiest to just use LEDs with resistors suitable for 18v [1000olm].  The lighting will be quicker, brighter, and less battery draw.  When I put the front hood headlights in my sd45, I also replaced the front [ditch?] light with a LED.  








The lower headlights [LEDs] come on much faster and brighter than the lights above the windshield.  Also, the small light just above the pilot comes on quicker.  I used a yellow Vis-a-Vis permanent marker on the sides of the LEDs to give it a color closer to the factory lights.
Jim Carter


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

In the repaint of the short 8, I lost the whistle, anyone have a good picture of it, so I can see if any of the Ozark whistles would work as a replacement? Jerry


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Turned out real nice Jerry It ought to do those shorties proud 
Dave


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, 
I LIKE IT!!! Good job! 
Best, Ted


----------

